# ,   100%

## Milda

!
 ,       ( , )         ,  1 77........     100% ?

   01,11,2009  44,10
10 000  = 441 000 
52 - 55,4

  100%,  44,  02,11,2009 
10 000   = 440 000 
60,22 - 52
91,2  -52 ( ) 

  31,12,09 - 44,30.....        100 %?

  exw  ,       
      (  77      15  ,   41)

01,04,2010     41,1-60,6    440 000
                     .02,02,1   440 000 
                     60,6 - 60,22   
01,04,10        76,5 -51      100 000   

    (    ,  , )50 000 -        10 000+1800 
10,04,10   41,1 -60,1         /   60 000
                02,02,1                  /    60 000 
                19,3- 60,1                               1  800
                60,1 -51              61 800

     15,04,10   35

19,4 -76,5    72 000     (  10000*35+50 000 )
68,2 -19,4         
41,1 - 76,5  2000      /
 02,02,1    2000      / 

 /  440 000 + 60 000+2000=502 000 
   502000 

 01.01,10           100 % (265  ),          ?

----------


## Milda

25  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/175 

       -      ,    ,  .

       25.11.2009 N 281- "                 ",     01.01.2010,    . 11 . 250  . 5 . 1 . 265     ( -  ),       ,    .

    ,   . 11 . 250  . 5 . 1 . 265      ()         ()  ,         (   ,    )   (),       (  ,  ()        ),             ,     .

     1  2010 .        ,        ()        () .

      . 11 . 250  . 5 . 1 . 265      .    ,       , **       ,     ,  ,    .

        ,      . 25      ( ,   )    . 1 . 271  . 1 . 272       .

       ,       2009 .,    ,     2009 .,      ()      2010 .,    2009 .  .

     ,   ,    ,       ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138     -                , ,              ,   ,    . 

      31,12,09 ,               -        31,12.........       ....       ,    (  1363 )..................       ,    77       ?

----------

> 31,12,09 - 44,30.....        100 %?


  .



> 31,12,09 ,           -        31,12..


    ,         .       .       :



> ,       ,        ,     ,

----------


## Milda

,           ,    100% ?

----------

?  :Smilie:     272-
10. ,    ,         ,          .   ,    ,           ,                ,  ()     ()     ()     ,   .

----------


## Milda

? :Smilie: 




 28  2009 . N 03-03-06/1/624

   -                  .
          2010      2011  2012 ,     25.05.2009,             ,    .    , ,     (, ),  ,        ,            ,       ( ,     ).
          ,    ,     .



 - 
..
28.09.2009

----------


## Milda

,       ,       ......

----------

> ?


   ,       ,      250  265-.

----------


## Milda

.      ?     -   77            

  02.0.2.1      ----    (-100)

 -------        02,02,1 (100)    ?

 -         31,12,      -     -        ........  ,    ,           -      -        ,      ,

----------

> -         31,12


  :Embarrassment:    .



> 


.

----------


## Milda

-  


    25.11.2009 N 281-

"       



     " 


    ,   



     .  1  2008 .     ()      . ,           ,         (..   ),     (..     ) (    "   ,      " ( 3/2006),      27.11.2006 N 154 (.  25.12.2007)).

      ()         ,     () .       (. . 9, 10  3/2006) -  1. 

     1.    2009 .   100%-         10 000 EUR.

        :

     19  2009 . - 42,7844 /EUR;

     30  2009 . - 44,1945 /EUR;

     31  2009 . - 43,6743 /EUR.

        19  2009 .   :

     60,  " ",  51

    427 844 . (42,7844 /EUR x 10 000 EUR) -     ,    .

        19  2009 .   :

     51  62,  " ",

    427 844 . -      ,    .

        (31  2009 .)      .

         ,      .

         2009 .        ,       . 

       ,     ,    ,      ,      .         ,    ,       .

     .  2009 .      ()           (. 7 . 4 . 271, . 6 . 7 . 272  ).           ,           .

           ,     -  ,   ,           (   )        "      "  18/02,      19.11.2002 N 114 (.  11.02.2008) -  2. 

     2.    .

          ,  .

       :

    30  -      14 101 . (10 000 EUR x (44,1945 /EUR - 42,7844 /EUR));

    31  -      5202 . (10 000 EUR x (44,1945 /EUR - 43,6743 /EUR)).

                   ,      ,     .

           .

    30  2009 .:

     99,  "/",  68,  "    ",

    2820,2 . (14 101 . x 20%) -    .

    31  2009 .:

     68,  "    ",  99,  "/",

    1040,4 . (5202 . x 20%) -    .

          ,   .

       :

    30  2009 . -      14 101 .;

    31  2009 . -      5202 .

                   ,      ,     .

           .

    30  2009 .:

     68,  "    ",  99,  "/",

    2820,2 . (14 101 . x 20%) -    .

    31  2009 .:

     99,  "/",  68,  "    ",

    1040,4 . (5202 . x 20%) -    . 

     1  2010 .           .   ,    ,      ,          ,       .     . 11 . 250    . 5 . 1 . 265  .

         ,         ,      . 11.1 . 250    . 5.1 . 1 . 265  .

    ,      ,      ,      ,     ()  (, ),  ,     ()    (. 11.1 . 250  . 5.1 . 1 . 265  ).

         ,   ,        (    24.04.2008 N 03-03-06/1/292   04.09.2008 N 03-03-06/1/508). 




15.01.2010 


"  ", 2009, N 17-18 







         ,   .           :

    -  ,         (),        (. 2 . 9  3/2006 "   ,      ", .     27.11.2006 N 154 ( -  3/2006))     (. 10  3/2006);

    -                 (. 5, . 1 . 9  3/2006).                ()       (. 7  3/2006).               (. 13  3/2006).

       ,    41 "",   ,    ,      ,       (. 6  5/01 " - ", .     09.06.2001 N 44 ( -  5/01)).   ,       ,         15 "    "  16 "    " (       -  , .     31.10.2000 N 94).

                           (. . 6, 13  5/01).         44 "  ",          ,       44 "  "     .

          41 ""                   :    ,   ,   (. 16  5/01).

                     (. 10 . 272  ).               ,    ,     .          (  )  ()        .  ,       () ,        (. 11 . 250, . 5 . 1 . 265  ).

             ,        (. 320  )        : , ,   (. 3 . 1 . 268  ).       ,   (  )       (. 320  ,     29.05.2007 N 03-03-06/1/335).             ,           .              (   ).

    -          ,   -        -      18/02 "      ", .     19.11.2002 N 114. 

.





" "

-,



" 

"



04.09.2009

----------

.
       ..    .
            . 
         ,       
    " +"



" 01.01.2010    (   - ),  ,       ,        (. 11 . 250, . 5 . 1 . 265  , . . 16, 21 . 2, . 1 . 17    25.11.2009 N 281- "                 ").  ,  ,     ,        ,        (    28.09.2009 N 03-03-06/1/624)." 
"..
-


"

----------


## 7olga

01.01.2010.    11  250   5  1  265      .    ,       ,        ,      -  ,    .

  2010.             100% .     2009.       ,   31.12.2009.       ,   -      2009.      )
 ,    ,       25.03.2010  03-03-06/1/175     -   -     .      ))

----------

*7olga*,   ,             ?       ?              ,      .   ,       1000   29 .,   1000    32 .,      1500             ?

----------


## 7 olga

> *7olga*,   ,             ?       ?              ,      .   ,       1000   29 .,   1000    32 .,      1500             ?


  1          ,          . .. 1000*29 + 1000*32 = 61000/2000 = 30,5   .  1500*30,5  .       -      :Smilie:       ...

----------

